# More Harry Potter films announced (sort of)



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2013)

> *Warner Bros. Partners With J.K. Rowling on 'Harry Potter'-Inspired Film Series*
> 
> J.K. Rowling is conjuring up more tales of witches and wizards and will be making her debut as a screenwriter.
> 
> ...






> *Warner Bros. and J.K. Rowling Team Up for Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them Film Series!*
> 
> Warner Bros. Entertainment today announced an expanded creative partnership with world-renowned, best-selling author J.K. Rowling. At the center of the partnership is a new film series from Rowling's world of witches and wizards, inspired by Harry Potter's Hogwarts textbook "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" and the adventures of the book's fictitious author, Newt Scamander. The announcement was made by Kevin Tsujihara, Chief Executive Officer, Warner Bros. Entertainment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2013)

This is  very suprising.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 12, 2013)

this isn't surprising in the least.

Rowling simply got tired of WB leaving dump trucks of cash hidden around her castle in the hopes she'd make them another zillion dollar series.

anyway, I never cared for Harry Potter but I suppose this will be good for you kids that grew up consuming this shit...


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 12, 2013)

Crocodile Hunter crossed with Harry Potter?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 12, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Crocodile Hunter crossed with Harry Potter?



would be way better with


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2013)

Meh, sounds like pretty shitty premise.  It would have been better if the new series was based on the Four Founders of Hogwarts.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

*MY FEELS RN!*


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2013)

Not exactly one of the stories from the HP world that I'm dying to see more of (more founders-era and marauders-era for me, please) but that being said I'm still interested in seeing this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2013)

Young Bellatrix please.


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, this isn't a good idea  Highly unlikely I will watch, but boredom will be the final deciding factor.


----------



## Smith D Roger (Sep 14, 2013)

Bluebeard said:


> This is  very suprising.



Not really, it was only a matter of time until they tried to milk the concept that brought them so much money. 
And it's gonna be terrible.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 14, 2013)

this will probably end up being better than the HP movies.

still want muh Brokeback Wizardry with young Albus and bishounen Grindelwald.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2013)

Smith D Roger said:


> Not really, it was only a matter of time until they tried to milk the concept that brought them so much money.
> And it's gonna be terrible.




I agree with this guy. He's really onto something.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smith D Roger (Sep 14, 2013)

Grape said:


> I agree with this guy. He's really onto something.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Except that AD is better than FG, so it's okay. I agree about The Cleveland Show.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2013)

If Rowling can write better than Kloves then it should be decent. But the series will have to be interesting and be directed by someone with a vision.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

70 years before Harry Potter would be pre-Voldemort era. Probably somewhere in Dumbledore's/Grindelwald's primes, seeing as Dumbledore is around 115-150 years old.

Could be interesting.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 14, 2013)

weeeell, Dumbledore wrote the Foreword to Newt's book, so it's possible that he might have a cameo or even a role in the movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 14, 2013)

I believe Rowling has said that if  ever decided to revisit Harry Potter, she wouldn't do a prequel.

Not sure  how I feel about this concept yet. But I'm likely to watch it despite how it turns out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> If Rowling can write better than Kloves then it should be decent. But the series will have to be interesting and be directed by someone with a vision.


Bring in Rooney Mara as Bellatrix and have David Fincher direct.  Simple.


----------



## Bart (Sep 14, 2013)

_*My candidates for Newton Scamander *_

*Jack O'Connell* _(Skins)_

*Matt Smith* _(Dr Who)_

*Richard Ayoade* _(The IT Crowd)_

*Thomas Brodie-Sangster* _(Game of Thrones)_

*Freddie Highmore* _(Bates Motel)_

*Nicholas Hoult* _(X-Men: First Class)_

P.S. JARED HARRIS _(son of Richard Harris)_ for FORTY-YEAR-OLD ALBUS DUMBLEDORE :WOW


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 14, 2013)

So I'm thinking this will be some sort of magical version of Jack Hannah/Indiana Jones crossover type movie...?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2013)

the guy who wrote the bestiary textbook?

lol, you muggles will make anything into a movie


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 15, 2013)

Those Harry Potter movies were pretty bad so I am not expecting these to be good. Not that I would be interested about them anyway.

Warner Bros. is obviously just trying to milk more money out of the franchise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see a full trailer.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Not excited for this at all, and I love Harry Potter.


----------

